# Anyone in Genesee wanna take a newbie rabbit hunting sometime?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never hunted rabbit before. Squirrels and deer mostly. I was thinking of hitting the Hadley state game area. My understanding of it is, you walk until you see lots of tracks and then start kicking brush piles and hollow stumps till you run one and shoot it. I've got a 12 ga. and am decent with shooting skeet. Hunters safety passed and am real big on safety being top priority. So no, I'm not going to fire if the animal runs in your direction :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

CA, With a screen name like yours I'm sure you'll be getting lots of offers very soon! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Hahaha yeah... It's all good. I might work up the courage to go by myself sometime. I'm trying to get my buddy to go but he doesn't have a gun and wants me to bug my grandpa to borrow one of his :yikes:

"....I don't think so, Tim."


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

If your ever in at Clair county I'd be happy to take ya.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Think I'm gonna try it by myself Thursday. I know where there's some good brush piles and fresh snow. I'll report back if I end up going


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Ended up staying home. Too cold and too much snow :lol:
Was planning on hunting near Holly area.. Heard they got almost 9" of fresh stuff :yikes:


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll go with ya, shoot me a pm. I'm in otisville. Got a few spots we could hit.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

